# First Students of Mr Parker



## jasonensign (Jun 12, 2008)

Does anyone have information regarding one of Mr Parkers first to early students. I very briefly trained (AROUND YEAR,2000) with a teacher who lived in southern california. He went by the Name Mr George. He wears glasses and is about 5 ''7. Small frame. He was private with his infromation and lessons. One very talented student of his is ~Brett from san clemente. I am looking him up for help in this life. I do know he was not in good relations with the governing group that presently runs the Kenpo system Mr Parker started, but I do know he was at one time very close to Mr Parker and was in some of his earlist videos and has the ability to commuinicate on many levels. Thank you for your help. Jason Ensign 858 752 8051


----------



## ackks10 (Jun 12, 2008)

i might be wrong, but it could be this man Charles Beeder,please read.


The controversy over who was Ed Parker's first black belt did not surfice until after Ed Parker's death. Some say it was Charles Beeder who trained with Ed Parker at Brigham Young University in 1956. To my knowledge, Charles Beeder never claimed to have been promoted by Ed Parker when Ed was at BYU. Ed Parker often mentioned Charles Beeder as being his assistant instructor in a college course Ed Parker taught at BYU for law enforcement officers, and Ed mentioned Beeder as being his Utah brown belt. However, the Kenpo Karate Association of America records I have shows James Ibrao as Ed Parker's first Shodan, and I was at the Pasadena Studio when _Jimmy Ibrao_ came in wearing a black belt, and Ed told the class that Ibrao was his first black belt.   There will always be those who claim Ed Parker taught them in secret, but that just didn't happen. Ed Parker taught private lessons, but he never had a secret student that no one else knew about at the time. These people have only come forward after Ed Parker's death to claim training and rank Ed Parker never gave them.  That aside, Ed Parker never promoted anyone to black belt while he was at BYU. Ed Parker had students there, and it may well be that Charles Beeder might have been Ed Parker's first student, but Beeder was not promoted to black belt or Shodan at any time prior to the founding of the International Kenpo Karate Association. Here is why: Ed Parker attended Brigham Young University between Fall 1949 and August 1951, when he joined the Coast Guard. He returned to BYU three years later in the Fall of 1954. Ed and four other Hawaiians began practicing together in the BYU Polyneasian cultural hall from about mid November 1954 until mid May 1955 when Ed Parker formed the "BYU Kenpo Club." There were seven original members, Ed Parker, Tom Loura, Kip Kiphunna, Frank Mohoui, Ralph Mohoui, Mark Kalima and John Kalima, and Ed Parker got permission to use the wrestling room in the BYU Smith Fieldhouse for practice at the beginning of the 1955 Spring Quarter.

hope this helps:asian:


----------



## jasonensign (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.kenpokarate.com/first_shodan.html in the photo bottom left, who is the person sitting on the far right and then the next photo to the right there is what seems a closer view of the same person? also in the video on you tube at minute four the man on the left who is he
(EKP Tribute Intro: Part 2)
The man I am looking for resembles him. Is there a good pictoral historical website with names to go with photos of the early students? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 13, 2008)

A friend on KT suggested the person you are looking for is Ernie George.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jun 13, 2008)

I was going to suggest Ernie George myself.


----------



## jasonensign (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you very much! I do believe that Ernie Goerge is the teacher I am looking for. Thanks again for the help.

I respectfully ask for any useful information that may help me get in contact with Mr Goerge. jason_ensign@hotmail, 8587528051. I would like to begin my training again. Knowing that he is a private person I would apreciate any information that can help me find him be kept private. Thank you for honoring his privacy and thanks again for all the help-Jason


----------



## Doc (Jun 15, 2008)

jasonensign said:


> Thank you very much! I do believe that Ernie Goerge is the teacher I am looking for. Thanks again for the help.
> 
> I respectfully ask for any useful information that may help me get in contact with Mr Goerge. jason_ensign@hotmail, 8587528051. I would like to begin my training again. Knowing that he is a private person I would apreciate any information that can help me find him be kept private. Thank you for honoring his privacy and thanks again for all the help-Jason


Drop Earnie a line at masterskey@cox.net

For the record, Mr. Parker told me personally Charles Beeder was his first black belt, and I heard him repeat it on numerous occasions in conversations with others. Additionally, in Mrs. Parker's account of her husband's life in her book, she states the same. In fact, I never heard anyone state otherwise until after Parker's death when Al Tracy began "promoting" Ibrao's return to Kenpo as Parker's first black belt. I know of no others outside that lineage who promote that perspective, and certainly Parker did not. While it is possible that Mr. Parker had his own motives, he and his wife remained consistent throughout their lifetime.


----------



## ackks10 (Jun 15, 2008)

Doc said:


> Drop Earnie a line at masterskey@cox.net
> 
> For the record, Mr. Parker told me personally Charles Beeder was his first black belt, and I heard him repeat it on numerous occasions in conversations with others. Additionally, in Mrs. Parker's account of her husband's life in her book, she states the same. In fact, I never heard anyone state otherwise until after Parker's death when Al Tracy began "promoting" Ibrao's return to Kenpo as Parker's first black belt. I know of no others outside that lineage who promote that perspective, and certainly Parker did not. While it is possible that Mr. Parker had his own motives, he and his wife remained consistent throughout their lifetime.



didn't i say that,, ouch, that hurt.


----------



## Doc (Jun 17, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> didn't i say that,, ouch, that hurt.



Yes, you did, but provided much more argument for the contrary, than support.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 17, 2008)

my head hurts now.............


----------



## Doc (Jul 9, 2008)

jasonensign said:


> Does anyone have information regarding one of Mr Parkers first to early students. I very briefly trained (AROUND YEAR,2000) with a teacher who lived in southern california. He went by the Name Mr George. He wears glasses and is about 5 ''7. Small frame. He was private with his infromation and lessons. One very talented student of his is ~Brett from san clemente. I am looking him up for help in this life. I do know he was not in good relations with the governing group that presently runs the Kenpo system Mr Parker started, but I do know he was at one time very close to Mr Parker and was in some of his earlist videos and has the ability to commuinicate on many levels. Thank you for your help. Jason Ensign 858 752 8051



Earnie was not one of the first, or anywhere near one of the first students of Mr. Parker. He was not in Mr. Parker's earliest videos but was in his last videos with me in the late eighties. Mr. Parker had been shooting film and video since the fifties.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 9, 2008)

Doc said:


> For the record, Mr. Parker told me personally Charles Beeder was his first black belt, and I heard him repeat it on numerous occasions in conversations with others. Additionally, in Mrs. Parker's account of her husband's life in her book, she states the same. In fact, I never heard anyone state otherwise until after Parker's death when Al Tracy began "promoting" Ibrao's return to Kenpo as Parker's first black belt. I know of no others outside that lineage who promote that perspective, and certainly Parker did not. While it is possible that Mr. Parker had his own motives, he and his wife remained consistent throughout their lifetime.



According to John McSweeney, Mr. Parker said that Ibrao was his first black belt and it was common knowledge back then (this would be between 1959-62). He said it wasn't until later that he started hearing otherwise.

On a post in another forum, I read that Beeder's son also confirmed that his father did not get black belt until later date. 

I would imagine that some things changed after the split.


----------



## Sigung LaBounty (Jul 10, 2008)

Mr. Elmer: Where did you get this information? It is not as I remember the story that Mr. Parker told me and a couple of other "managers" at the madatory class he had in the late 60's. Not sure if he said this or someone else said it, but Ibrao was Mr. Parkers first Black belt in California. Time vlolates memory and now this is a political football it seems...


----------

